# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  CDC Polling mecahnism

## chamberssh

Can anyone explicitly explain how SQL Server conducts polling for CDC, the documentation states that:-

"The capture job is started immediately. It runs continuously, processing a maximum of 1000 transactions per scan cycle with a wait of 5 seconds between cycles"

What I want to know is how physically is this 'wait' happening. I can see that it is not the CDC job itself, as there is not scheduler attached to it, every re-run every 5 seconds. Does this mean that it is a continuous loop, re checking every 5 seconds?

Thanks

----------


## rmiao

It's similar to log reader job of replication, wait is not in schedule but in cdc processing logic.

----------

